# Two images in a single post: How?



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm using an iPad and can't find a way to do it. I have done it once or twice but reproduce so I chalked it up to being lucky. 

Any advice please?


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Are you using the Tapatalk client or the web interface?

Are you adding as pictures or attachments?


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

From a browser on the iPad, hit Manage attachments, choose file, upload (as when doing a single one). After it uploads repeat that process.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

_Posted via Mobile Device_when you reply don't click quick reply, pick go advanced.
Here's a half of my fav girl.😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

john117 said:


> Are you using the Tapatalk client or the web interface?
> 
> Are you adding as pictures or attachments?


Hi John - I'm not sure how to answer, sorry. It's a photo attachment? See pix 1

🤔



CharlieParker said:


> From a browser on the iPad, hit Manage attachments, choose file, upload (as when doing a single one). After it uploads repeat that process.


Hi Charlie - when I repeat it seems to remove the first pix and over lay it with the recent one. 😤

However I just found I can upload two if I chose one from the camera roll and the second from my photo stream. It's a kudgey workaround but it solves my problem. See pix 2.



Evinrude58 said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_when you reply don't click quick reply, pick go advanced.
> Here's a half of my fav girl.😊
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nice! Pan left please. 😬


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Try to download the Tapatalk client as it looks like you're using the web client.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

john117 said:


> Try to download the Tapatalk client as it looks like you're using the web client.


Thanks John. I do use Tapatalk from my iPhone. But at home I prefer not to use it. But I'll test it to upload multiple pix. That's an excellent suggestion. Thanks again.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Haiku said:


> Thanks John. I do use Tapatalk from my iPhone. But at home I prefer not to use it. But I'll test it to upload multiple pix. That's an excellent suggestion. Thanks again.


I like Amazon S3 as my image host with the Transmit app to upload. Fits my workflow well. YMMV.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Looks like you are also using the standard view on your ipad. If you switch to the Enhanced Mobile View of the site, you should be able to upload multiple images at once. Part of the reason we created the EMV.

Kevin


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Yungster said:


> Looks like you are also using the standard view on your ipad. If you switch to the Enhanced Mobile View of the site, you should be able to upload multiple images at once. Part of the reason we created the EMV.
> 
> Kevin


Thanks for your reply! I'm sorry to be a pia, but how do I switch to EMV? I don't see it listed here.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Sorry, should have said. Currently the only way to get back to the EMV is to clear cookies and cache. It's an irregular way, but it's what we got for the time being.

Kevin


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi again - I can't upload any photos now from my iPad. 



The error message says "image.jpg" "This is not a valid image file."



I can upload the same image using Tapatalk though.

Edit: Text above posted with the iPad. Photo posted using Tapatalk.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey Haiku,

Over the weekend we did an update that had a little disagreement with the image settings. Try now with the fix.

Dayle


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Yungster said:


> Hey Haiku,
> 
> Over the weekend we did an update that had a little disagreement with the image settings. Try now with the fix.
> 
> Dayle


Perfect! It's resolved. (I can't actually post the picture because it thinks I've exceed my quota due to my forum support status I assume.)

Thanks very much for the help and communication! I'll follow up with the site on my support status durin business hours. Again, many thanks!

Trying to upload via Tapatalk.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

@Yungster - my status is restored and completely fixed now. Thank you for your personal attention! Outstanding support!


----------

